

Things I’m loving about derbyjs - nateps
http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/6-things-im-loving-about-derbyjs/

======
lukifer
Derby is absolutely amazing, but when I tried to build something with it 6+
months ago, I was stymied by the complete lack of authentication features. The
majority of apps (and games) require the ability to show one user X+Y and
another user Y+Z, and it seems like a ludicrous oversight.

Looking now, I see a vague reference to server-side logic (in the context of
recommending against it!), but nothing about auth specifically. Has anything
changed or improved on this front, or are there any plans to do so?

~~~
norviller
I believe that auth is in Derby, although it has just yet to be documented
formally...

~~~
nateps
This is correct. We have been developing and testing auth with our own app,
and we'll publish a simple example using it soon.

------
lefnire
vs. Meteor, Derby has server-side rendering (need REST?) and uses NPM.

------
stuffihavemade
Also, the conflict resolution library (<https://github.com/codeparty/racer>)
that is used looks to be very cool.

